# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Export le rsultat d'une requette vers Excel

## aityahia

j'aimerai exporter une des requette sur plusieur colone vers excel,

j'ai pu utiliser cfreport builder et la commande cfreport mais sa me convient pas.
les rapport sont limit a un format papier A4 ou US leters  etc......

je voudrai avoire toutes les colones de la requette une centaine si il le faut en sortie.

y'a til une solutions.

et merci

----------


## cchevalier72

C'est peut-tre une betise, mais au format CSV ne te conviendrait pas ?

----------


## aityahia

salut depuis le temps que j'ai poster le probleme j'ai pu le regler je v'ai publier l'a rponse demain.

----------


## aityahia

pour l'entete


```

```

et pour le corps en mettant le tous dans une boucle bien sure



```

```

----------

